# Installing BitDefender Slows Vista down?



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello my name is lazybone and I recently installed Bitdefender into my Window Vista Computer. Before I install bitdefender my comp was doing. Right after I installed Bitdefender it pretty much slow it down. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall BitDefender if it's slowing down your computer. Better programs are available that are lighter on system resources.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

What programs you think are good?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go *here* and scroll down to the antivirus section for alternative programs.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay thanks =]


----------

